# Lost LGD - please be on the lookout!



## top_goat

I just sold two LGD's to a young couple near St. Louis, MO. (We are in Texas, south of Dallas): a 4-month old puppy and an 18 month old male. We tried our best to prepare "Korban" (the older dog) for the transition, and the buyers did what seemed to be a great job preparing their farm for their arrival. They even created a 40'x40' "receiving pen" with a nearly 7' fence in the hopes this would be a place the dogs could settle into while they became accustomed to their new environment. 

The introductions and transfer on this end went very well (Thursday Aug 4). The drive back to Missouri seemed to go extremely well -- they reported the dogs were calm and very well-behaved both in the truck and at each of the rest breaks -- and both dogs reportedly ate well the first night and the next morning (yesterday). Some time later in the day, however, Korban scaled that fence and never looked back! The new owners have been searching and talking to people, but so far nothing. 

If any of you are in the state of Missouri, would you please keep an eye out and also tell people you know? Korban is about 90#, Pyrenees/Anatolian cross. At the time of his escape, he was wearing a blue web collar and a black web harness. There is a tag on the harness with the new owner's phone number (thank the Lord the buyers snapped up that suggestion and had the tags made for the dogs! I had put Korban's on his harness myself before loading him.) Though he has had all his shots, he is not wearing a rabies tag. He has been recently neutered, so there's a fresh scar there.

You can let me know if you have any news. Normally I wouldn't post my phone # but since time could be important in this situation, you can call me at 903-536-7359. I'm also posting a couple of recent pictures of Korban -- feel free to circulate these as you wish. Thanks so much!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh no!  I hope they find him!


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no! How awful. I hope they find them.


----------



## sassykat6181

Have you posted on any of the LGD Facebook pages?


----------



## top_goat

sassykat6181 said:


> Have you posted on any of the LGD Facebook pages?





Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Oh no!  I hope they find him!





ksalvagno said:


> Oh no! How awful. I hope they find them.


thank you all...

I suggested posting on the FB groups, but they do not seem to wish to do that. I'm unsure why, but feel I have to honor their wishes. I'm just heartsick about this...any situation like this is bad, but I was there when this fellow was born and raised him from a pup. I was reluctant to sell him, but personal circumstances dictated it. As I said, I'm just sick. At this point I guess I can only pray and hope and wait. Thank you for caring...


----------



## catharina

Many animal shelters now post photos online of "found" dogs they've received, so you don't have to call or visit each shelter between your house & theirs. 

You were SO conscientious when you sold him!! I also worry about new kids running off & think I may now send them to their new homes wearing a cheap collar with the new owner's phone # on it in permanent marker. Our local animal control agency doesn't/won't scan livestock for microchips, which I disagree with.

I'm sure hoping he'll be found & returned!! He's a beautiful dog.


----------



## top_goat

catharina said:


> Many animal shelters now post photos online of "found" dogs they've received, so you don't have to call or visit each shelter between your house & theirs.
> 
> You were SO conscientious when you sold him!! I also worry about new kids running off & think I may now send them to their new homes wearing a cheap collar with the new owner's phone # on it in permanent marker. Our local animal control agency doesn't/won't scan livestock for microchips, which I disagree with.
> 
> I'm sure hoping he'll be found & returned!! He's a beautiful dog.


Thank you Catharina - he is as sweet and sharp as he is lovely! A really good boy. Re: your suggestion of checking shelters online...do you know if there is a single website, sort of like a clearing house? About 15 years ago I adopted an awesome dog from a shelter...he had been picked up in a major city and because of lack of space they shipped him to a shelter about 100 miles away! If I'd been the original owner, I'd never have thought to look that far away! Lesson learned...Korban could travel fast and be just about anywhere. Please let me know if you have any suggestions re: how to identify shelter postings. Blessings...


----------



## sassykat6181

http://www.lostdogregistry.net/

Heres one i found. Just type in "Missouri lost dogs" and a bunch of websites come up. Humane society, craigslist, etc


----------



## ThreeHavens

I would keep an eye on craigslist. I would encourage them to post on facebook groups as that seems to be the best way to find dogs nowadays. I would also suggest getting in touch with all local shelters (give them a flier to hang) and the local police so everyone has eyes out. Best of luck and I hope you find him soon!!


----------



## catharina

I'm sorry I don't have any further ideas. It's been years since I lost a pet (knock on wood!) I would think though, that they would still document the dog at the first shelter where it arrived before sending it to another place with a shortage (?) of homeless dogs. You'd just need to check daily.

If you think he's sellable without any background info on his LGD training or abilities, you could see if anyone is trying to sell him on Craigslist. I've heard of more than one person finding their stolen property that way. But those were things like bikes.

Good luck--let us know if there's news.


----------



## sassykat6181

What town in Missouri are they?


----------



## top_goat

Ya'll are all so great! Thanks for all the suggestions! I located "Missouri Lost Dogs" last nite and put a post up there. I got an email this morning that the post is "active". He went missing from Augusta MO in St. Charles County. 

I subscribed to the Missouri Lost Dogs site "found" alerts, so if any found dogs are listed bearing similarity to Korban, I should get an email. Good idea to check the area Craig's List postings. As for calling each shelter...aarrgghh! Since I don't live in that area (remember I'm in Texas!) I'll need to do research and tackle that one "one bite at a time". 

Thanks for all the great suggestions! I'll keep you all posted. 

OH....one more thought...since the buyer specifically told me not to put a notice on FB... would any one of you feel comfortable posting the MLD flyer to FB? You can apparently do that from the MLD link. If I can get Korban back, my hope is to work some sort of deal with this buyer, perhaps to offer him another puppy and/or a refund. But I have to get him back first! Thanks...let me know if anyone of you feels comfortable doing the FB thing.


----------



## sassykat6181

I will gladly post for you on FB. What is the link?


----------



## chelsboers

I'm in Kansas not Missouri but I will keep an eye out. Especially the LGD sites I'm a member of and area lost and found sites


----------



## top_goat

sassykat6181 said:


> I will gladly post for you on FB. What is the link?


Thank you SassyKat! When I try to copy the link into this box, it pastes the entire page...takes up huge amounts of space. If you don't mind, PM me your email address and then I can simply forward the email with the various links in it. Thanks!


----------



## top_goat

chelsboers said:


> I'm in Kansas not Missouri but I will keep an eye out. Especially the LGD sites I'm a member of and area lost and found sites


Thanks, Chelsboers! If Korban has an incredible homing instinct -- you know we do hear of these cases every now and then -- he could actually pass near your territory. I so appreciate the effort!


----------



## top_goat

I just discovered a CL post by the buyer. Hallelujah! They are using some e-media after all!

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/pet/5719355576.html


----------



## sassykat6181

top_goat said:


> Thank you SassyKat! When I try to copy the link into this box, it pastes the entire page...takes up huge amounts of space. If you don't mind, PM me your email address and then I can simply forward the email with the various links in it. Thanks!


[email protected]


----------



## top_goat

UPDATE -- I responded to a CraigsList ad last nite. A couple in Little Rock believe they had him a few days ago but he got away from them again. I emailed them photos, and they said that sure looked like the dog they had! So it seems Korban may really be trying to make his way back home! He has traveled nearly 400 miles from St Louis to SW Little Rock...and he still has a way to go. I so appreciate all of the people who have prayed, shared posts, sent messages of encouragement and kept on the lookout! I'll keep you posted when I have more news!


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no. I hope he either makes his way home or is found again.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Praying for him...


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers here too.


----------



## sassykat6181

What a homing instinct! I hope he makes it home safely.


----------



## sassykat6181

I just found a different page on Facebook. Not sure if you've looked or posted there as I'm not in the group. It's called "LGD locator"


----------



## top_goat

sassykat6181 said:


> I just found a different page on Facebook. Not sure if you've looked or posted there as I'm not in the group. It's called "LGD locator"


Yes, thanks! I have put him on there. I also joined "Texas Great Pyrenees Rescue" group on FB and have him up there. LOTS of people are sharing the photos, keeping their eyes peeled - for which I am sooooo grateful! We're beginning to get calls, but so far none have panned out. Seems there are a bunch of lost puppies wandering around trying to find their moms and dads!


----------



## sassykat6181

A post just showed up on LGD locator in colorodo for a found dog. Please go take a look


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I hope this is him?!


----------



## happybleats

wow..what an ordeal...sending prayers for a positive out come...( I love all the support this sight gives..you all are amazing!!):grouphug:


----------



## top_goat

Thanks for the heads up, Sassy -- sadly, not Korban. I was beginning to get discouraged, then I read a report last nite about a dog that fell overboard on Lake Michigan!!! He swam something like 6 miles to get to shore, then walked another 9 (I think my #s are right...) to get back to where his family had been camping! Amazing!!! So that lifted my spirits again. With God, nothing is impossible! I keep praying He will #BringKorbanHome!!! 

And Cathy...yes, the support from folks on this sight and the FB groups as well is outstanding!!!

On a happier note -- I drove an 11 hour round trip yesterday to get two new goats! I'll try to get photos today and introduce them to ya'll properly!!! LOL


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Any news about Korban?


----------



## top_goat

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Any news about Korban?


Lots and lots of leads, but none have panned out as of yet. So we keep the word out there as much as possible. Just today I was following up with a lead a couple of hours from where he went missing in Missouri. Nice animal control guy...very helpful...but not Korban. Sigh. Thanks for remembering, Suzanne. #BringKorbanHome


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Okay.  Continued prayers.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

prayers


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Praying for him to safely return home!


----------



## SingingBullRanch

You may want to keep an eye out on PetFinders as they list pets that are in the shelters or rescue organizations that are posted. Here is their link: https://www.petfinder.com/
(Apologies as I don't know how to make the link live. Still new here!) It is worth a try anyway. Maybe try area farm or ranch sites on FB? I know there is one for my area, so there may be some where he might be. There are also lost/found pet groups for different areas on FB, so that might be an option too. Try the breed rescue organizations too, as he may show up as a GP. Worth a shot anyway. Looks like there are actually quite a few, including one in TX for the GP, otherwise I would post a link. There is a FB page for the National GP rescue.

Let me know if you would like my help in anyway. I'd be happy to help look up places to post him if you need me to.

I sure hope you can find him or he shows up at your door! I can't even imagine how upsetting this is for you. :tear:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Any update?


----------



## Goatzrule

Prayers


----------



## top_goat

Thank you all for your caring, caring, caring!!! Leads have pretty much dried up during this period. I am checking several rescue sites pretty much daily, plus there are a lot of eyes on FB looking thru FB groups and my hashtag #BringKorbanHome. It's about time to renew my Craig's List posts, and I frequently get a new round of leads each time I do that. I so appreciate all the eyes and ears out there looking for our boy.

On another terribly sad note, our senior LGD Pongo was killed last week. We are just devastated. And another pup (our last one from our spring and final litter -- Pongo's offspring) which we placed with a west Texas rancher, quickly disappeared. I have sensed from the beginning that she is gone. Their predator load is extensive, varied and LARGE. It's been a tough year for us and dogs!!!

But to end on a hopeful note -- one of my daughter's former boyfriends (don't ask!) heard about Pongo and has offered to purchase a new pup for us!!! We have contacted the farm we had purchased Pongo from, and they have a new *litter sired by Pongo's sire*!!! This was "Harry's" last litter before he, too, died. Because Pongo's temperament, instinct and intelligence were so awesome, our hope is that these traits were passed from his father. We feel so blessed not merely to have access to such a pup, but for the generosity of this young man!!! Pup will be ready to come to us in about 4 weeks. So hopeful.... !


----------



## Goatzrule

I found your postings of him on Facebook, I wonder if anyone grabbed him


----------



## top_goat

Goatzrule said:


> I found your postings of him on Facebook, I wonder if anyone grabbed him


I've wondered that alot, Kelsie. You know, I don't mind that so much provided they are loving and caring for him. But I'd just like to know...closure.


----------



## Goatzrule

Exactly and you'd think they would put up found fliers at least


----------



## nicolemackenzie

So sorry for so much loss but happy for new beginnings and generosity


----------

